# ~~~~~~~FRI PICS~~~~~~~



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Me and my 82 year old Dad on a quail hunt, he can still knock em down


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Boots for sale at Dollar Western Wear in Lubbock. I'm speechless...




























Now this is a truck wrap!!!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pics! Love to watch the dogs work. I've been known to get a little distracted by the dogs and miss a few birds!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Great pics! Love to watch the dogs work. I've been known to get a little distracted by the dogs and miss a few birds!


Thanks, I miss, cause I can't just pick one!!!

A few more pics


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Several years ago, I shot a series of portraits of my neice and my dad together. We had the chance to reshoot the portraits...the Penn 12/0 Senator doesn't look near as big as it did several years ago.

*Lydia*










*Lydia and her PawPaw*










*Three Musketeers*










*William*


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Hit Kemah last sunday with the kiddos
http://www.kemahboardwalk.com/ 













































I think my boy might be the shark whisperer


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Had to break my post up into two posts!

We got boxed in by the Kemah Mardi Gras parade. Well, might as well watch it!




























Went up to the fishing show next.



















My daughter found her a boat.










Kids and I had one hell of a Sunday that's for sure.

My brother sent me a pic from one of his off-road trips from last fall


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

*Fish kill in Missouri City canal*

Due to not pumping oxygen levels depleted as the weather warmed.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I missed the "Best Lunch Ever" thread...so here's mine. Spaghetti Thursday at Sacred Heart!!! Doesn't get any better than this!!! :slimer:


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Love the quail hunting pictures and the rock climbing.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Notre Dame.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dylan's Pearland High School Texas State Championship Ring


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A couple from the fishing show
1. Me and Rena from Charter Lakes
2. Rena, me and our new friend Melissa from Cananda!


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Tammy y'all need to get Koda trained so he can work the birds for y'all!.....all the pics look great!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Took 33 years but finally got my new toy!
2011 Bass Cat Puma


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I been busy! LOL this is all I got this week. Trying to save some $$


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

RATLTRAP said:


> Took 33 years but finally got my new toy!
> 2011 Bass Cat Puma


every picture ive seen of it shes been in there with a rag!! lol


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

New Chicago dog and new York dog from sonic, good stuff!

First asparagus of the year


















-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

New family member....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My little one likes to read.......or look at the pictures anyway lol.




























Had a long slender tail hanging out of the AC vent at the office this week......this is what I found when I took the vent down......










The results of poor shot placement.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Rodeo day at School this morning. Older one wasn't feeling it today.
Crawfish Saturday. Crappie on the menu this week.

Heading out to the Virgin Islands tomorrow! Should have some good pics for later!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> New family member....


 Congrats on your new child....I can see the resemblence to you !!!  Just need to get a rainbow colored collar for it. :work:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

FREON said:


> Congrats on your new child....I can see the resemblence to you !!!  Just need to get a rainbow colored collar for it. :work:


Thanks, at least this one listens.

And that's only happens after a weekend with y'all. :slimer:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Took Mother & Dad out for their granddaughter's bd lunch. 
1. Dad thought he was hot with his new King Ranch cap & his new wrangler's.
2. Mykalah (my niece) giving her grandma a hug for bd monies . . . yes, I had to share my rita with her. 
3. Mom left this morning for her doctor's appointment and a haircut - she was happy.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

*somebody was up to no good lol*

somebody got into the trash with flour and icecream lol when i asked her what did she do she ran and hid under her blanket lol.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Who would've believed Nwilkins would start the Friday pics thread without a "Look at me" pic? That's pretty sharp, "Me and my 82 year old Dad on a quail hunt, he can still knock em down?" 

Swim team'er Austin (his mom is coach Sean out here in Cypress) won the calf scramble last Friday night and got a $1500 voucher to purchase a steer and show it next year! Congrats bubba...this is after he borrowed the last 2 #2 Victors to eliminate his resident rodent problem on his chickens! :smile:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Who would've believed Nwilkins would start the Friday pics thread without a "Look at me" pic? That's pretty sharp, "Me and my 82 year old Dad on a quail hunt, he can still knock em down?"
> 
> Swim team'er Austin (his mom is coach Sean out here in Cypress) won the calf scramble last Friday night and got a $1500 voucher to purchase a steer and show it next year! Congrats bubba...this is after he borrowed the last 2 #2 Victors to eliminate his resident rodent problem on his chickens! :smile:


Was waiting on you to get it started,

Sorry, wasn't supposed to be about me, trying to show off my dad and the dogs


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Was waiting on you to get it started,
> 
> Sorry, wasn't supposed to be about me, trying to show off my dad and the dogs


LOL!! I showed off my dad too!! . . . he's 86 y/o. . . and "LOOK AT ME" . . . I'm fix'n to put a whoop'n on some boys in a cook-off coming up. . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sorry bud...I'm just old school! In any given sentence, "my dad" comes before "me"! 

Granted...you do have a lot to be proud of and I'm sure your dad is somewhat proud of you even though the honor you're slacking him is way more than what you're paying to yourself and your son! Does that make sense?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Sorry bud...I'm just old school! In any given sentence, "my dad" comes before "me"!
> 
> Granted...you do have a lot to be proud of and I'm sure your dad is somewhat proud of you even though the honor you're slacking him is way more than what you're paying to yourself and your son! Does that make sense?


Nope,

Mr. Harbormaster I would never dishonor my Dad and he knows what's in my heart.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Speaking of Dads......I sure do miss my Pop. Here's a few pics of the best friend and fishing partner I could have ever had. Not to mention the greatest Dad ever !

1) West matty fatty on a Rebel Jumpin Minnow
2) Offshore meat haul with one of our buddies Dennis
3) Late evening in Port Mansfield
4) A little housekeeping at the Ponderosa

Sorry for the quality of the pics, they were scanned.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Artifishual said:


> I been busy! LOL this is all I got this week. Trying to save some $$


 priceless... if only she can see this post in about 20 years from now


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Boceph luv the reel in Dad's hand what is it. Just shows you don't need the latest greatest high dollar equpment (which it prolly was) to catch great fish.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

rlw said:


> Boceph luv the reel in Dad's hand what is it. Just shows you don't need the latest greatest high dollar equpment (which it prolly was) to catch great fish.


LOL...that is a Shimano Bantam Chronarch 100, at that time is was the latest, greatest. I still have that rod and reel in the closet. That pic was taken back in I think 1994 (he passed in 1995)...my dad loved that reel.

By the way my dad started calling me "Bocephus" when I was a little boy. That's how I got the nickname.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Today's lunch. Yes, homemade from scratch









-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*The Motivator!!!!*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

those boots sure are clean


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wolverines...their comfortable too.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> LOL!! I showed off my dad too!! . . . he's 86 y/o. . . and "LOOK AT ME" . . . I'm fix'n to put a whoop'n on some boys in a cook-off coming up. . . wg


i wouldn't feed those yard birds to a dog, you better come with somethin better than that!!!! haha


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My son's breakfast burrito at Hullabaloo Diner last Saturday.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> i wouldn't feed those yard birds to a dog, you better come with somethin better than that!!!! haha


LOL!! u need a spank'n . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

portalto said:


> My son's breakfast burrito at Hullabaloo Diner last Saturday.


OMG! . . . so he didn't have to buy groceries for the rest of the week, I hope . . . wg


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

:camera:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

That panda picture is creeping me out.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> View attachment 366321


Hey! Who took a picture of my boot!!!! LOL!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> OMG! . . . so he didn't have to buy groceries for the rest of the week, I hope . . . wg


He's in college and 18. That burrito lasted him 2 meals!


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

just wanna be like the cool kids


newbiefisher



newbie



nf


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Quail hunting with my dad last month. We have one pointing dog, an english setter, and two retrieving dogs, a lab & a golden.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Last Saturday at the Sulphur Springs rodeo. Skyler and her new horse "Sterling". Also Skyler and her best friend.

She didn't win first but she did get 1st runner up.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My daughter at the HLSR today, that's the same smile that will cause me to buy some land and a pony against my better judgement


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Last Saturday at the Sulphur Springs rodeo. Skyler and her new horse "Sterling". Also Skyler and her best friend.
> 
> She didn't win first but she did get 1st runner up.


She's adorable Bobby . . . yall come by and see me at the cook-off. . . wg


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This one is from the boat maintenance department manager/helper/supervisor  Tonight made 8 coats of paint, and it's going to get one more if this weather holds. It's been hard to paint anything in the cold and fog that we have been having. The box is my life raft box, that rides under the fly bridge chair on the boat. It's in the second reincarnation, the first time I used clear poly. This time, I went with white. It's one of those things you put back on a boat and hope you never have to open. It just sits up there and looks good. More pics to follow  I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Sorry bud...I'm just old school! In any given sentence, "my dad" comes before "me"!
> 
> Granted...you do have a lot to be proud of and I'm sure your dad is somewhat proud of you even though the honor you're slacking him is way more than what you're paying to yourself and your son! Does that make sense?


You know Harbor,why don't you ****. Only you would question a sons love for his father on a friday pic thread,based on his sentence wording. You owe that man a apology.

Nice pictures Nwilkins,I know your proud of your pops and wanted to show off time shared in the field with him. I think Harbormasters just jealous his kids don't love him like you love your father.

Harbour, don't get your panties in a wad, It's not harbours piks,its Fridays piks. You big baby. Now go post a pik of a clam shell or your neigbors car:brew:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> This one is from the boat maintenance department manager/helper/supervisor  Tonight made 8 coats of paint, and it's going to get one more if this weather holds. It's been hard to paint anything in the cold and fog that we have been having. The box is my life raft box, that rides under the fly bridge chair on the boat. It's in the second reincarnation, the first time I used clear poly. This time, I went with white. It's one of those things you put back on a boat and hope you never have to open. It just sits up there and looks good. More pics to follow  I hope everyone has a great weekend.


Mont...is that aluminum? How do you plan to mount it?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sea sick said:


> Now go post a pik of a clam shell or your neigbors car:brew:


bwahahahahaha


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

my new baby cobra! cute little thing and already an attitude at a week old


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Quail hunting with my dad last month. We have one pointing dog, an english setter, and two retrieving dogs, a lab & a golden.


I'm not a huge hunter but hunting quail with working dogs is the absolute best!!! Being able to hunt with a dad would be even better!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishing today

My little one Rion kissing her redfish.

Sunrise on east bay


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Me and my 82 year old Dad on a quail hunt, he can still knock em down


Keep'em comin pro.....great pics!.....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Brete said:


> Keep'em comin pro.....great pics!.....


Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Nwilkins said:


> Thank you sir!!!!


Yessir...Great pics!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Great pics! Love to watch the dogs work. I've been known to get a little distracted by the dogs and miss a few birds!


Those are good pictures. I have only got to hunt one time with good bird dogs & it was a blast. It was amazing to watch the dogs back up each other. Looks like they are doing that in the second dog picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

sea sick said:


> You know Harbor,why don't you ****. Only you would question a sons love for his father on a friday pic thread,based on his sentence wording. You owe that man a apology.
> 
> Nice pictures Nwilkins,I know your proud of your pops and wanted to show off time shared in the field with him. I think Harbormasters just jealous his kids don't love him like you love your father.
> 
> Harbour, don't get your panties in a wad, *It's not harbours piks,its Nwilkins **piks*. You big baby. Now go post a pik of a clam shell or your neigbors car:brew:


its not harbors pics because he doesnt post pics of himself. its nwilkins pics because he does. 
come on man, get it right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

monark said:


> Those are good pictures. I have only got to hunt one time with good bird dogs & it was a blast. It was amazing to watch the dogs back up each other. Looks like they are doing that in the second dog picture. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. We hunt those three quite a bit and they complement each other well. The retrieving dogs come in real handy for our annual pheasant hunt trip in South Dakota....a crippled pheasant will run like a chicken.

Fishtale,
Yes getting to hunt with my dad and my son is the best. My dad is a very young 71 year old. I've hunted and fished with my dad my whole life and plan on doing it until I can't keep up with him anymore.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well on the rodeo trail again. Here at college station today. Well havnt showed y'all pictures of my buddies short bus. Well it's a older short bus that was converted to a cowboy cadaliac. 4 beds, shower, sink, equipment storage area, tv, sound stystem and much more.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> Mont...is that aluminum? How do you plan to mount it?


It's made from Okume marine plywood. Those two skids on the bottom match up to 2 skids mounted under my upper chair. I have two stern tie down straps that wrap over the whole thing and hold it down. It's big enough for the 6 man raft, flares, rope and a few other things. The clear poly only held up for 2 seasons. I am hoping the white Briteside poly will do better. The biggest problem with clear is you can't prime it. I has 4 coats of primer under 4 coats of white right now. I am trying to get everything finished ahead of the POINT tourney.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How about some puppy vid's??? This is Mr. Grizz and Charlie's son's pup, Pepper, having a big ole time at Tiki Island.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> It's made from Okume marine plywood. Those two skids on the bottom match up to 2 skids mounted under my upper chair. I have two stern tie down straps that wrap over the whole thing and hold it down. It's big enough for the 6 man raft, flares, rope and a few other things. The clear poly only held up for 2 seasons. I am hoping the white Briteside poly will do better. The biggest problem with clear is you can't prime it. I has 4 coats of primer under 4 coats of white right now. I am trying to get everything finished ahead of the POINT tourney.


Cool idea with the wrap around straps! I was wondering if you were going to spend that much time finishing it then drill holes through the feet and through bolt it through the deck below! 

Sea Pr*ck...did you say something? Thought I heard a squeek but wasn't sure if it was you or knot!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How about some puppy vid's??? This is Mr. Grizz and Charlie's son's pup, Pepper, having a big ole time at Tiki Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pix, Blake..Looks like Pepper don't learn too fast...LOL...

Question?...What does the Mayor's bride think of that 'dog pound' he's runnin' down there.?? Bet there aint a piece of furniture in that beautiful new house of his'n that aint chewed up....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll have to let him answer that one Senior Jaime...LOL


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> my new baby cobra! cute little thing and already an attitude at a week old


O.K. so where do you buy a 1 week old albino cobra with an attitude? Wal-Mart? 

I just like to know handy information. :ac550:


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> O.K. so where do you buy a 1 week old albino cobra with an attitude? Wal-Mart?
> 
> I just like to know handy information. :ac550:


Ford dealership?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> O.K. so where do you buy a 1 week old albino cobra with an attitude? Wal-Mart?
> 
> I just like to know handy information. :ac550:


Find a seedy street corner and look for the guy in the trench coat haha. I picked it up at the san antonio reptile expo with a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

.308 150 gr. Match King form a right around 100 yards give or take. Dropped like a brick.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Aggiemullett, what do with that ''Baby Cobra' once it becomes a full grown 'Man Killer'? Is this the same species found in India?

I mean, that thing will be able to kill you just looking at it wrong, right?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Crow's Nest said:


> Aggiemullett, what do with that ''Baby Cobra' once it becomes a full grown 'Man Killer'? Is this the same species found in India?
> 
> I mean, that thing will be able to kill you just looking at it wrong, right?


I was thinking the same thing, but I bet its secured at the University.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Last Wednesday...just messin around.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Well on the rodeo trail again. Here at college station today. Well havnt showed y'all pictures of my buddies short bus. Well it's a older short bus that was converted to a cowboy cadaliac. 4 beds, shower, sink, equipment storage area, tv, sound stystem and much more.


you were at the nira rodeo...the one at the expo center??

i was there to.....what event did you ride in?? and what school you riding for??


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Crow's Nest said:


> Aggiemullett, what do with that ''Baby Cobra' once it becomes a full grown 'Man Killer'? Is this the same species found in India?
> 
> I mean, that thing will be able to kill you just looking at it wrong, right?


It is found in India as well as a few other countries in SE Asia, although chances are you thinking of the Indian cobra which has much more toxic venom. And when it is an adult, hopefully it will be a breeder.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Who turned the Friday Pics into a snake thread?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hope next Friday Pix has a few pix...and not so much 'commentary'...


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> you were at the nira rodeo...the one at the expo center??
> 
> i was there to.....what event did you ride in?? and what school you riding for??


I rodeo for Sam Houston, saddle bronc and rope calves. I was there the whole time because I was out Friday noon for calf and then Saturday morning slack for my bronc and I didn't make it back on both but helped my buddies for the short go. Buddies are headed to Gonzales and I am headed to Houston tonight to help out some buddies that calf rope.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Who turned the Friday Pics into a snake thread?


. . . not me - I been bee'n good . . . wg


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

My Nephews......


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bassmaster2004 said:


> I rodeo for Sam Houston, saddle bronc and rope calves. I was there the whole time because I was out Friday noon for calf and then Saturday morning slack for my bronc and I didn't make it back on both but helped my buddies for the short go. Buddies are headed to Gonzales and I am headed to Houston tonight to help out some buddies that calf rope.


Cool you prolly know some people I know...I was there with lonestar college...my buddys the rodeo club pres... do you know Blake dornac??


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

That's Blake's bus me and him are really good friends plus I videoed the whole rodeo for Sam Houston rodeo team. Me and Blake get on practice horses every wednesday at the practice arena.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . not me - I been bee'n good . . . wg


me toooo

newbiefisher

newbie

nf


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . not me - I been bee'n good . . . wg


So you say....lol


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> So you say....lol


your post doesnt count 
we dont know who wrote it bc you didnt sign a name or initials after it


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bassmaster2004 said:


> That's Blake's bus me and him are really good friends plus I videoed the whole rodeo for Sam Houston rodeo team. Me and Blake get on practice horses every wednesday at the practice arena.


Oh thats cool.... Didn know he bought a bus...do you go out to bubbas church and ride??? I used to go out there just about every sunday


----------

